# Ariat vs Mountain Horse vs Treadstep Tall Boots - Which ones?



## abowman02 (Jul 13, 2014)

I would like to get a pair of tall riding boots, but I am at a loss on which ones are better. I have been doing some research and I have noticed that a lot of people are complaining about Ariat's poor quality and the zippers seem to break really quickly. A tack shop that was carrying Treadstep stopped carrying them because the boots did not fit a lot of people. My trainer has recommended Mountiain Horse, but the closest tack shop that carrying them is over 250 miles away.

So what do you like? I am only riding once a week (just starting out) but hoping to increase it to twice a week. I want something that is going to last and I don't have to replace in 6 months. I would also like a pair of boots that will clean up nice.

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

I have always been a big fan of Ariats, but yes, the quality has gone downhill quite a bit. I bought mine on sale and just had the zippers replaced right away. The footbed IMO is the most comfortable out of the 3. I don't really like the look or fit of the Mountain horse boots other then their most expensive boots and they were too tall for me. Out of the 3 I think Tredsteps are the best.... the don't come in a size smaller then 7 though. but they are lovely excellent quality boots and they fit quite a few people I know really well.


----------



## Katz1411 (Jul 31, 2014)

I tried the Tredsteps too but they didn't fit my foot as well, the Ariats felt the best. They felt comfortable right away, not stiff at all, so there was no break-in time; though it did take a while for the ankles to drop.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I really like my Ariats. I have two pairs of paddock boots from them and one pair of tall boots. I've never had any issues with zippers.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've had terrible luck with Tredstep products. I have Tredstep half chaps now, but had to send back one pair when the zipper started failing after a couple months; the second pair also started failing at about the same time, but I am a hard to find size and they fit me really well, so I just had the zippers replaced (was not cheap, to do!) I've also had two pairs of Tredstep breeches that I've had to send back for quality issues.

I like Ariat and haven't had any issues with their paddock boots or half chaps, although the half chaps are only an "ok" fit. No quality problems.

I don't have any first hand experience with Mountain Horse, but have heard good things about them.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

If you are just starting out then I would suggest that you get a good pair of black jodhpur boots and a smooth leather black half chaps. Far cheaper than tall boots which you really need to go try before purchasing. 
I have been an avid Fox-hunter all my life and when my boots gave up the ghost, just plain worn out, I wasn't going to have some made to measure so went for the above. I had several comments on how good my new boots looked, no one noticed they weren't hunting boots.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

what size are you? I have a pair of tall boots, good quality but used and show it, they are a size 9.5 to 10, I beleive, so on the large size. want to sell.


----------



## abowman02 (Jul 13, 2014)

I wear between a 9 and 9.5. My Ariat paddocks are a size 9.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I love my Ariat Terrains. Granted they are not a tall boots. I only trail ride so I want a pair of boots that I am comfortable walking back in...just in case.


----------

